
Ask HN: Why is it so expensive to deploy a container to the cloud? - spiffytech
I have a variety of hobby projects that I deploy as Docker images to avoid vendor lock-in. I&#x27;d prefer to deploy these to a managed platform because I don&#x27;t want to worry about OS updates, monitoring, failover, etc.<p>It seems like this should be extremely cheap to host: a provider could slice up a $5 VPS to host 10 services, selling for somewhere between $0.50 - $2.00 per service after overhead. Yet every time I price out cloud providers with managed Docker platforms the cost is substantially more.<p>Heroku&#x27;s free tier only covers a single daemon or a handful of web services, and jumps to $7&#x2F;service minimum after that. That gets expensive quickly.<p>AWS ElasticBeanstalk is ~$25 after you use up the free year, and AppEngine Flexible Environments looks similar.<p>I see a handful of other providers I&#x27;ve never heard of and am not sure I can trust.<p>Where are the cheap Docker hosts? Why can&#x27;t I rent a fraction of a VPS instead of a whole one?
======
simosx
With virtual machines, the separation between what different customers get is
quite straightforward.

With Docker containers, how do you solve this separation?

------
verdverm
Check out Google Cloud Run and pay per second of runtime

